

A Legend Never To Be Solved - luckystrike
http://hackety.org/2008/09/25/legendNeverToBeSolved.html

======
michael_dorfman
A beautiful tribute, but what's up with the title? What would it mean to
_"solve a legend"_?

~~~
noodle
i was also trying to figure out the title. thought i missed something.

~~~
_why
a title never to be solved!

